# w8 rwd??



## 206gti (Aug 9, 2002)

w8 would be awesome with rwd,or even awd, very heavyand expensive. pick any two:light, powerful, cheap. not to mention rwd is against gti heritage, not that i care or think fwd is superior to rwd(its not)


----------



## Spanks (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: w8 rwd?? (206gti)*

W8 Passat does come in a 4Motion (AWD) set up allready. Just RWD would be nice.....dont think its going to happen though.
Has anyone uncorked the exhaust on this yet? Try it, the car sounds mean as hell!


----------



## Boranator (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: w8 rwd?? (Spanks)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Has anyone uncorked the exhaust on this yet? Try it, the car sounds mean as hell![HR][/HR]​What exactly do mean by "uncorked"? Please be specific - I might want my dad to do this to his W8... I'm sure he'd love the sound too!


[Modified by Boranator, 12:19 PM 8-14-2002]


----------



## Spanks (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: w8 rwd?? (Boranator)*

We dropped the pipe after the exhaust manifolds. We were doing an inspection and were screwing around and wanted to hear what it would sound like through the manifolds. Pretty nice. I think a cat back would offer a very nice sound to this 4.0L.


----------



## BottlFedG60 (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: w8 rwd?? (Spanks)*

4.2L to be exact


----------



## Boranator (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: w8 rwd?? (BottlFedG60)*

Thank you BottlFedG60


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: w8 rwd?? (BottlFedG60)*

quote:[HR][/HR]4.2L to be exact[HR][/HR]​Wrong - 4.0L is right. Audi's V8 is 4.2L
Original W8 was 3.7L and put out 300hp...........


----------



## 276ways (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: w8 rwd?? ([email protected])*

you guys are sensitive


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: w8 rwd?? (276ways)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you guys are sensitive














[HR][/HR]​I dunno about that... 4.0 and 4.2 _are_ two different things. It's not being sensitive, its being correct.


----------

